# ice side pods



## 3tyretrackterry (31 Aug 2009)

has anyone got the ice side pods for there trike i would be interested in some close up pictures of them from different angles as i have some side pockets from a rucksac that i may be able to adapt. looking for pics of how they fit on the seat and any adjustment mechanisms or clips that are on them 
Many Thanks


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2009)

The side pods are Radical Design (or copies), lots of information on the design, and images.

Basically there are three straps that cross between the two pods and allow them to hang either side. The design changes slightly if you use hard shell or mesh seats or if you do (or don't) have a pannier rack.


----------



## 45cotterless (31 Aug 2009)

Yo, 
http://www.ice.hpv.co.uk/trikes/accessories.htm#radical_side_pods
There's 2 straps across the seat and the 3rd top strap has an adjustable length clip.
Either twist the strap around the seat bar or over a rear carrier.They're not fully waterproof, but for the money are good value.
I tried to make a pair out of those silly one strap rucksacks, having one on each side, I think that would work.
I think if you had 3 strps of webbing across the seat you could bodge up something similar. 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/ice wedgie/cotterless45/katie006.jpg?o=1
is a wedgie box that I made to go behind the homemade headrest. Correx is excellent stuff.


----------



## dataretriever (31 Aug 2009)

I can do some pics later today for you. What details do you need?


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (1 Sep 2009)

just pics of them on the trike from the front showing how they rest across the seat how the straps are joined and if possible measurements also could you show a pic of them packed if possible so i can see how they hang and any clips or buckles
i know its a lot but would really help and if i can do it for not much at all SWMBO will be well impressed and i get loads of brownie points.
Thanks again


----------



## 45cotterless (1 Sep 2009)

Christmas is coming, put 'em on ye list!


----------



## dataretriever (1 Sep 2009)

OK, first a pic off the trike







Side view:





Note the bottom straps that just "sling" over the seat.

Rear View:





The top strap clips round the top seat bar holding the pods up and in, they naturally swing away from the rear wheel.

Side view, pods open:





Allowing access whilst sat on the trike without them disgorging the contents on the road.

I guess you could fashion a pair from rucksack side pouches but the opening would be in the wrong place to allow access whilst sat on the trike without emptying over the tarmac. 

Personally I'd just stump up for the pre-made pair or ask Santa; they are very well designed and it would save lots of botching/fiddling/swearing to achieve the same result.


----------



## Mr Magoo (1 Sep 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> The side pods are Radical Design (or copies), lots of information on the design, and images.
> 
> For Info :-
> Made by Radical Design but the spec is a special contracted design for ICE hence the none standard finer details and ICE brand tags
> on the side pod /banana bags ....Cheers


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (1 Sep 2009)

superb pics thanks a lot they show just wat i want the main pic being the one of the top strap i couldnt work out how they stayed in place but starting to make sense now
Thanks again


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (4 Sep 2009)

made a pair of side pods see http://photobucket.com/triker1_2009 for pics they look to work ok at present will try them out on a long ride after i finish nights


----------



## 45cotterless (4 Sep 2009)

Nice, how on earth do you ride with the seat so upright? It's a bit fiddly, but if you release the rear section you can pull it out and refix the seat at a more laid back angle. Include adding a bit of chain and cables!


----------



## byegad (4 Sep 2009)

Yes VERY upright. Surely you get a numb bum after a while on that! It's so much more comfortable angled back! Even my Kettwiesel is relcined further back that.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (4 Sep 2009)

i have reclined it once but made such a hash of it and ended up taking two days to get the gears running sweet again. to be fair i find it very comfortable as is on rides that i do approx distance 20mile i did 57miles ish with cullin and had no problems but am open to changing it again in the future


----------



## 45cotterless (9 Sep 2009)

I'll get Spud out of his pit and we'll have a look at it over winter, see you,n-ick www.velovison.co.uk


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Sep 2009)

I've got the Radical Sidepods and like them, however they aren't waterproof and this has been a problem from time to time. I usually use my Ice rack with decent panniers now, unless I want to feel very streamlined (like today when I used sidepods).

One magic hint, I've stuck sticky gaffer tape with red and green for Port & Starboard pockets, so you know which one's got your stuff in when off the trike. I stuck the sticky on the plastic clip and on the zip pull and it works really well.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (10 Sep 2009)

thanks for the tip AH and congratulations on another good job on your tour write up, has made good reading. i intend to spray the pockets with waterproofing spray and i have some waterproof liners to use as well.


----------



## [XAP]Bob (3 Nov 2010)

Dragging up an old thread - but could someone with the sidepods confirm that they would be able to hold a laptop?

I'm pretty sure they won't hold a 17" laptop, but a 14"?

I have a couple of laptops that will need regular carting to and from work...
 - 13.2" x 11.1" x 1.43"
 - 13.1″ x 9.4″ x 1″ – 1.25″


And occasionally:
 - 14.2" x 10.5" x 1.5"


----------



## markg0vbr (3 Nov 2010)

you can make some  one of the best things about trike's you can improvise.


----------



## trickletreat (3 Nov 2010)

markg0vbr said:


> you can make some  one of the best things about trike's you can improvise.



Hi, are those ski boot bags?


----------



## markg0vbr (4 Nov 2010)

trickletreat said:


> Hi, are those ski boot bags?



yes £4.99 a bag, i like the way the zipps run from top to bottom and having a flat floor to the bags every thing stays put when you open them.
the water proof rigid panniers are at the back are kitchen bins £4.99 a bin.
well over 120lt of luggage and just look at the aerodynamic lines


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Nov 2010)

I cannot believe those Radical bags are not waterproof, they cost a fortune.

If anyone has a Radical bag that has seen the best of it`s days I would like to buy/beg/swap for it.

I make sails for a living and have some high tech kevlar cloth I can make bags out of but need a template and although the radicals are not waterproof I have heard they are a good design, except they may need a baffle in them.

If you have a bag you are happy to let go, tell me and we will sort something out.

Steve


----------



## Tigerbiten (4 Nov 2010)

steveindenmark said:


> I cannot believe those Radical bags are not waterproof, they cost a fortune.



I find that the bags themselves are waterproof.
But after riding for a day in the rain, stuff inside tends to be damp.
I think it's spay from the front wheels which hits the bags with an upwards direction, that defeats the zip flap, which slowly leaks in.

The small sidepods are ok without a baffle.
Its the big ones that could do with a baffle in them.

Luck ..........


----------



## PalmerSperry (7 Nov 2010)

[XAP]Bob said:


> Dragging up an old thread - but could someone with the sidepods confirm that they would be able to hold a laptop?
> 
> I'm pretty sure they won't hold a 17" laptop, but a 14"?



Back when I had a Trice QNT, I stuffed a 12" iBook (in a Crumpler case) into my Sidepods on a moderately frequent basis. Didn't seem to have any particular problems, so a 14" might be possible but would probably end up rather close to the ground.


----------



## [XAP]Bob (13 Nov 2010)

It fits in the bag - Haven't tried on the trike yet...


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Nov 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> . I usually use my Ice rack with decent panniers now, unless I want to feel very streamlined (like today when I used sidepods).



Do you think there is a big difference between the sidepods and the panniers when it comes to streamlining Helen.

On my trike I used to have Ortileb panniers on the back rack and I never took them off and were totally waterproof and I could get as much gear in them as I needed.

I am just changing over to a Bacchetta Giro 26 and I will again have the rear rack and Ortilebs because the weight I carry is minimal, even with my camping gear.

Steve


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Nov 2010)

steveindenmark said:


> Do you think there is a big difference between the sidepods and the panniers when it comes to streamlining Helen.
> 
> On my trike I used to have Ortileb panniers on the back rack and I never took them off and were totally waterproof and I could get as much gear in them as I needed.


Hi Steve,

The weight difference/lack of streamlining is more that I have to put the rack on the Trice to carry the Vaude Panniers, whereas with the sidepods I don't have the rack so it all feels quicker. Mind you, the tail is more inclined to slide out when I don't have the rack on the back.

I'm interested in your sailcloth sidepods idea - might be worth looking further into. I do think the attachment of the sidepods isn't great where they clip on and off as they always sag badly - I would prefer something a little more secure but have never quite worked out how to do it!


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Nov 2010)

The other thought I had apart from the sailcloth side bags, was to get 4 kit bag/sausage bags from my local motorcycle shop-

They cost about £8 each and are waterproof. I would then cut off the sealed end off one of the bags and sew it onto another, making a sealed sausage bag at both ends. I could then add a zip down the middle and using the spare cloth from the cut bag, I could add a covering flap over the zip for extra water protection and pockets where I wanted them.

All I need to do then is add securing straps where I want them. I think it would work and be more waterproof than the radicals, at a fraction of the price.

If I give it a go over the winter I will take some photos as I do it and post them on here.

Steve


----------

